# problema vmware

## flocchini

Ho appena emegiato vmware 4.0.4460, ma appena lancio vmware mi dice

```
VMware Workstation Error:

Unable to open the /usr/lib/vmware/licenses/site license directory: No such file or directory

Unable to open the /usr/lib/vmware/licenses/user license directory: No such file or directory

Unable to find a license to run VMware Workstation.

Press "Enter" to continue...
```

So che vmware e' commerciale, ci vuole una chiave, ottenibile anche dal sito (valida solo x 30 giorni, ma non e' questo il punto), ma dove la metto questa chiave? Non ho trovato nulla di utile nelle faqs sul sito  :Sad: 

Grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per quello che mi ricordo prima di lanciare il comando vmware devi configurarlo con

```
# vmware-config
```

Una volata fatto questo lo lanci e ti chiedera' la chiave.

----------

## cerri

Io le ho in ~/.vmware, ma non ho la directory che hai postato...

----------

## flocchini

Risolto... Ho trovato un vmware-wizard in /opt/vmware/bin che ha sistemato tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## Trifaux666

ho lo stesso problema, ho risolto con la configurazione 

```
/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl
```

solo che ora vmware invece di fare quel capriccio ne fa un altro: 

```
 VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured for your running kernel.  To (re-)configure it, your system administrator must find and run "vmware-config.pl".  For more information, please read file "INSTALL" in the VMware Workstation documentation directory.
```

e poi 

```
/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl
```

 mi da come risultato alla fine 

```
Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                      failed

The configuration of VMware Workstation 4.0.2 build-5592 for Linux for this 

running kernel completed successfully.

You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command: 

"/opt/vmware/bin/vmware".

Enjoy,

--the VMware team

```

come posso fare? aiutatemi perchè non so cosa fare...

----------

## flocchini

Configuralo con il wizard che ho usato anche io, e' piu' semplice e sistema tutto lui

Poi:

```
/etc/init.d/vmware start
```

Se vuoi rendere il tutto automatico all'avvio lo sbatti nel runlevel di default e sei apposto. Cmq sai dove trovarmi, ora che ho finito gli esami tornero' a vivere in canale  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trifaux666

```
bash-2.05b# /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-wizard 

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * VMware Workstation is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured

 * for the running kernel. To (re-)configure it, invoke the

 * following command: /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

 * VMware is not properly configured! See above.                                                                                          [ !! ]
```

 anche avendo fatto il wizard che mi hai detto, quello mi fa configurare una macchina virtuale e non vmwaare.

ho provato con 

```
/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl
```

 e da il seguente risultato:

```
bash-2.05b# /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Making sure VMware Workstation's services are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                       done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of VMware Workstation's pre-built vmmon modules is suitable for your 

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for 

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes] yes

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/build/include] /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/build/include

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

make[1]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/driver-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/driver-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make[2]: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/driver-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make[2]: Warning: File `/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r8/build/include/linux/autoconf.h' has modification time 1.6e+06 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only/driver-2.4.20-gentoo-r8'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmmon-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

Extracting the sources of the vmnet module.

Building the vmnet module.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'

The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are? 

(yes/no) [yes] no

Do you want networking for your virtual machines? (yes/no/help) [yes] yes

Would you prefer to modify your existing networking configuration using the 

wizard or the editor? (wizard/editor/help) [wizard] editor

The following virtual networks have been defined:

Do you wish to make any changes to the current virtual networks settings? 

(yes/no) [no] no

Do you want this program to automatically configure your system to allow your 

virtual machines to access the host's filesystem? (yes/no/help) [no] no

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT networking on /dev/vmnet8                                      failed

The configuration of VMware Workstation 4.0.2 build-5592 for Linux for this 

running kernel completed successfully.

You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command: 

"/opt/vmware/bin/vmware".

Enjoy,

--the VMware team

bash-2.05b#
```

ma sempre l'errore di prima. che devo fa?  :Sad: 

----------

## flocchini

Non e' che nel tuo kernel non hai i moduli necessari al NAT? Io con vmware uso una connessione bridget per comodita' quindi il problema non mi si pone, pero' l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente e' quella...

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao,

mi aggancio a questo post x nn aprirne un altro  :Very Happy: 

io ho un problema analogo con vmware.

Dopo che portage mi ha aggiornato la mia versione all'ultima disponibile, ogni volta che lancio vmware mi dice che devo configurarlo usando /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

Io lo faccio, il processo termina con successo senza nessun errore, ma se rilancio vmware mi da lo stesso errore. Provato + e + volte il risultato nn cambia.

Che posso fare?

Grazie e ciao!

Ps.: aggiungo che prima dell'update tutto funzionava regolarmente

----------

## Trifaux666

credo che anche a me abbia aggiornato l'ultima versione: ora provo a scaricare e compilare quella vecchia, sarebbe un'idea...

----------

## ^Sporting^

Ciao, posto qui visto che avevo gia' scritto in proposito.

Se anche a voi vmware continua a dire che deve essere configurato ogni volta che lo lanciate, cancellate questo file

```
/etc/vmware/not_configured
```

poi lanciate vmware e maggicamente tutto funzionera'   :Laughing: 

Bye!

----------

## Trifaux666

io ho risolto con un 

```
 emerge -C vmware-workstation
```

alla fine dell'unmerge ti dice quali files eliminare per sradicarlo completamente dal sistema.

dopo aver fatto tutto ciò, 

```
 emerge vmware-workstation
```

ho rifatto il config.pl

e ora funziona  :Very Happy: 

----------

